# CompTia A+ Essentials Qualification in IT.



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey!

I'm currently studying a home distance learning course in the UK at this present moment with the CompTia A+ Essentials in IT Support Professional and Database Admin with a company called "Computeach". 

I'm curious to find out is this qualifcation highly recognised in Canada...I'm not exactly looking for jobs right away in the Canada but just like to find out in the near future whether to try my luck finding work over in Canada. Its Microsoft certified which is recognised all over the world but is it the qualification taken seriously as degrees. I also wanna mentioned I already have a combined degree in Computing with Business. I majored in Computing.

Also, for that matter is it highly recognised in the USA too...any useful information would be great. Thank you!

Steve


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

ChungyUK said:


> Hey!
> 
> I'm currently studying a home distance learning course in the UK at this present moment with the CompTia A+ Essentials in IT Support Professional and Database Admin with a company called "Computeach".
> 
> ...


From what I remember it is recognised worldwide, ie Canada, so you should be okay.


----------



## Chrisd (Feb 15, 2010)

ChungyUK said:


> Hey!
> 
> I'm currently studying a home distance learning course in the UK at this present moment with the CompTia A+ Essentials in IT Support Professional and Database Admin with a company called "Computeach".
> 
> ...


Hi Steve as far as I am aware CompTia A+ is recognized worldwide, I would recommend other means of gaining qualifications as i believe Computeach is an expensive way to achieve it. CompTia A+ is not vender specific but can be used towards gaining accreditation from companies like microsoft. Last year I did a MCSA which was fully funded through the local university because i was out of work. Hope this helps.


----------

